# WV teacher Threatened With Fine For Violating MO's Snack Rules



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

*WV teacher threatened with fine for violating Michelle O&#8217;s school snack rules*

June 1, 2015
Kyle Olson 

WILLIAMSON, W.V. &#8211; Students and parents are rallying to the defense of a teacher who is accused of violating federal school snack rules.

The Williamson PreK-8 teacher, who was not identified, would give her students &#8220;wrapped candy&#8221; as a reward for their hard work and good behavior.

Because the practice was an alleged violation of the federal rules championed by first lady Michelle Obama, Mingo County Schools Director of Child Nutrition Kay Maynard &#8220;placed a call to officials at the West Virginia Department of Education (WVDE) to report the incident,&#8221; the Williamson Daily News reports.

Maynard also spoke to Williamson PreK-8 principal Shannon Blackburn, telling him about the possibility of a monetary fine for the teacher.

When news spread, parents and student mobilized, collecting pennies to pay the potential fine on the teacher&#8217;s behalf.








Administrators at the WVDE decided the teacher&#8217;s violation was not a &#8220;deliberate attempt&#8221; to break Michelle Obama&#8217;s rules and said instead of fining the teacher, they required the department to &#8220;develop a corrective action plan to include training on child nutrition policies.&#8221;

By participating in the National School Lunch Program, the school district must adhere to edicts handed down from Washington, D.C.
http://eagnews.org/wv-teacher-threatened-with-fine-for-violating-michelle-os-school-snack-rules/

Do as I say, not as I do! She was not elected. She cannot pass laws only guidelines. Only Congress can pass laws. There is a big difference in a guideline and a law. The Obamas are not a King and Queen either.

598 DAYS


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

My friend that has a vending company had to PULL all of their hot chocolate machines out of the schools. Wow can't even have a nice cup of hot chocolate anymore.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Why do you need hot chocolate in school? You also don't need sodas or candy or any of the junk. And you definitely do not need vending machines. We didn't have any of that when I was a kid and I made it through just fine. The only time we had candy was on Halloween and Valentine's Day. 

Candy as a reward is a bad idea anyways. Kids today have way too much sugar in their diets to start with and there are better ways to reward them. Give them a little extra playtime instead of sugar.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Ya take all the of goodness and FUN out of being a kid. Thank You Very Much those liberal progressives..


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

gapeach said:


> *WV teacher threatened with fine for violating Michelle Oâs school snack rules*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think you understand the situation. Neither of the Obamas write law. 
Michelle as a private citizen is free to advocate for things she believes in. 
The law cited was not hers. 
In fact the source cited has gone far out of it's way to stir the pot with misleading innuendo and arrangements of the information presented.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Geez, how I would hate to have been reared by some hippie health nut. Instead of being 83 I might be 95 already..


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

This all appears to come down down to one petty bureaucrat misunderstanding the law and trying to look important by bustling around stirring the pot.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Oxankle said:


> Geez, how I would hate to have been reared by some hippie health nut. Instead of being 83 I might be 95 already..


 True and it is law fro so many school districts my friends were told in no uncertain terms, to get those machines OUT. Period


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> In fact the source cited has gone far out of it's way to stir the pot with misleading innuendo and arrangements of the information presented.


Well, I'm just shocked anyone would do that 
I'm glad that never happens here


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Director of Child Nutrition. Geez Louise, whattaya suppose someone with a title like that gets paid? If the parents didn't have an issue with it, Ms. Director should have minded her own beeswax. She wasted a lot of taxpayer-funded resources to be so petty. 

I understand if people want to restrict sugar in their kids' diet, that's their business. But I always found candy to be a powerful motivator for kids. Plus, if they don't feel "deprived", they don't binge when they do get it. A moderate amount of sugar isn't going to hurt an otherwise healthy and well fed kid. And they will walk over hot coals while reciting their times tables to get just one piece!


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

arabian knight said:


> True and it is law fro so many school districts my friends were told in no uncertain terms, to get those machines OUT. Period




The schools do not have to participate in the federal lunch program. Our local district opted out so they could control menu choice. Can the districts in Wisconsin not opt out of the lunch program?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Wanda said:


> The schools do not have to participate in the federal lunch program. Our local district opted out so they could control menu choice. Can the districts in Wisconsin not opt out of the lunch program?


They probably would lose money by doing so. I think the free/reduced lunch program is part of the Federal lunch program, so the school district would have to foot that bill themselves.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

When I was growing up, the closest the school had to a vending machine was a teacher with a bottle of cod liver oil capsules and a couple crates of pint milk bottles. Somehow we survived.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Uh, I had heard somewhere that the teacher was acting on the belief that those kids were food insecure...


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Tricky Grama said:


> Uh, I had heard somewhere that the teacher was acting on the belief that those kids were food insecure...



Where did you hear that ?


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

arabian knight said:


> Ya take all the of goodness and FUN out of being a kid. Thank You Very Much those liberal progressives..


Did you have hot chocolate vending machines when you were in school? I sure didn't, we had water fountains and at lunch we had a choice of Milk or Water.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

arabian knight said:


> My friend that has a vending company had to PULL all of their hot chocolate machines out of the schools. Wow can't even have a nice cup of hot chocolate anymore.


Nice cup of hot chocolate and vending machine is a oxymoron.
Have you ever drank the so called beverage from these machines?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

coolrunnin said:


> Nice cup of hot chocolate and vending machine is a oxymoron.
> Have you ever drank the so called beverage from these machines?


I am not talking about a Vending Chocolate. But then again I sure can because the SAME chocolate that they use in their Cappuccino Machines is the SAME chocolate that is in their Coffee Vending machine.
And guess what, a Chocaholic Choose what Coco mix to use. And I do MEAN a Chocaholic.~!
And that was ME~!!!!!!
Very very very good Chocolate and set just right so you TASTE the Chocolate. LOL
As I am the one that sets the machines up and tests them to get the correct amount of water/mix ratio..... 









These are also in several convenience stores like in this pic:


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

RichNC said:


> Did you have hot chocolate vending machines when you were in school? I sure didn't, we had water fountains and at lunch we had a choice of Milk or Water.


Wher I went to Hi school we could bring a lunch or go to the fast food store and by what ever we wanted.
Having candy to give out is goodion and they will tell you it is good and good nutrition. Ask any dietion (sp) and he or she will tell you that a little bit of candy gives you energy expectant hard candy unless they are diabetes.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Old Vet said:


> Wher I went to Hi school we could bring a lunch or go to the fast food store and by what ever we wanted.
> Having candy to give out is goodion and they will tell you it is good and good nutrition. Ask any dietion (sp) and he or she will tell you that a little bit of candy gives you energy expectant hard candy unless they are diabetes.


You will have a very hard time finding a dietician these days who says giving candy to children is good nutrition.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

arabian knight said:


> I am not talking about a Vending Chocolate. But then again I sure can because the SAME chocolate that they use in their Cappuccino Machines is the SAME chocolate that is in their Coffee Vending machine.
> And guess what, a Chocaholic Choose what Coco mix to use. And I do MEAN a Chocaholic.~!
> And that was ME~!!!!!!
> Very very very good Chocolate and set just right so you TASTE the Chocolate. LOL
> ...





Butterfinger... is my favorite one in a blue moon but I do like it... our local gestation has that machine.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Old Vet said:


> Wher I went to Hi school we could bring a lunch or go to the fast food store and by what ever we wanted.
> Having candy to give out is goodion and they will tell you it is good and good nutrition. Ask any dietion (sp) and he or she will tell you that a little bit of candy gives you energy expectant hard candy unless they are diabetes.




We were just talking about were we went out to lunch in high school...Speedies bar and grill.... back when any age could enter a bar ...


----------



## TxHorseMom (Feb 21, 2011)

When I was a child, I was very limited to the amounts of sweets allowed. As a result, I have a very big "sweet tooth". When my kids were growing up, I was a lot less restrictive with sweets. I'm not saying they ate candy for breakfast, lunch, and dinner, I cooked healthy, and also had healthy snacks available. But, I believe, that because it wasn't "forbidden" they didn't eat as much. I would throw away Halloween candy because it got old. My children are all grown now, And NONE of them are sweet eaters.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

She should have used good politically correct rewards for her students. What child would not do excellent work for the chance of getting some Brussel sprouts or turnip chunks?


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Show me a nutritionist who says kids should NEVER have candy & I'll show you a liberal.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

MO_cows said:


> *Director of Child Nutrition. Geez Louise, whattaya suppose someone with a title like that gets paid? * If the parents didn't have an issue with it, Ms. Director should have minded her own beeswax. She wasted a lot of taxpayer-funded resources to be so petty.
> 
> I understand if people want to restrict sugar in their kids' diet, that's their business. But I always found candy to be a powerful motivator for kids. Plus, if they don't feel "deprived", they don't binge when they do get it. A moderate amount of sugar isn't going to hurt an otherwise healthy and well fed kid. And they will walk over hot coals while reciting their times tables to get just one piece!



That's the part that stands out for me. It is no doubt a plum position with a great salary. For those who bemoan how teachers deserve more money, look at this as an example of your tax money going to unneeded administration positions which could be used to pay teachers more. Just how much work could that position involve? How do her superiors know or decide whether she is doing a good job or improving nutrition? I'm betting they don't care or even have the slightest idea of how to evaluate her. She most likely looks at the daily cafeteria menu and leans back in her office chair like the pizza lawyer on the Little Caesar commercial and proclaims "Oh, it's all perfectly legal" and spends the rest of the day surfing the web or yacking with other school employees. This woman sure had too much time on her hands.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

An article I read on this from the original source for other people's stories indicated that this was a state policy that food cannot be used as a reward or punishment.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Here's the article linked to in the original post. http://www.williamsondailynews.com/news/home_top-news/153790868/Candy-reward-causes-backlash. It appears that it was a state policy that was violated, something lost on the commentator in the posted link and all those who wished to blame it on Michelle Obama.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

*Big school districts reject USDA school lunch recipes, too costly, not 'student friendly'*

By Paul Bedard | June 1, 2015 

-you tube-

New federal school cafeteria recipes designed to support first lady Michelle Obama's health mandate don't meet the government's demands for colorful veggies, low salt and low sugar foods and are being widely rejected because they aren't "student friendly," according to a survey of school nutrition professionals.
The survey found that especially large school systems, representing 54 percent of all students, slammed many of the Agriculture Department's 226 specially designed recipes because they didn't meet "the trends of today," and clashed with "cultural diversity."
Worse, the survey published in the Journal of Child Nutrition and Management said the USDA's suggested breakfast, lunch and snack recipes didn't meet the department's own demand for healthier foods, the goal of Obama's Let's Move! and Recipes for Healthy Kids initiatives.
more-
http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/b...o-costly-not-student-friendly/article/2565345


She should have kept her nose out of the school lunches. She eats anything she wants to and her children go to private schools where they don't have to pander to her whims.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

mmoetc said:


> Here's the article linked to in the original post. http://www.williamsondailynews.com/news/home_top-news/153790868/Candy-reward-causes-backlash. It appears that it was a state policy that was violated, something lost on the commentator in the posted link and all those who wished to blame it on Michelle Obama.


Policy schmolicy. Ms Director of Child Nutrition could have had a chat with the teacher instead of going straight to the state board, or even better, she could have utilized a highly paid brain cell or two and come to the conclusion that a piece of wrapped candy used as an award is not really "food". It has such a miniscule impact on the child's overall nutrition, it should not fall under the policy. A little common sense goes a long way. How much taxpayer money has been wasted already on this non-issue? The policy would have been put in place to keep the kids' MEALS from being awarded or withheld, and yes that's valid. But I hardly think the state board of education came up with this policy to keep the winner of the classroom spelling bee from getting a butterscotch!


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

MO_cows said:


> Policy schmolicy. Ms Director of Child Nutrition could have had a chat with the teacher instead of going straight to the state board, or even better, she could have utilized a highly paid brain cell or two and come to the conclusion that a piece of wrapped candy used as an award is not really "food". It has such a miniscule impact on the child's overall nutrition, it should not fall under the policy. A little common sense goes a long way. How much taxpayer money has been wasted already on this non-issue? The policy would have been put in place to keep the kids' MEALS from being awarded or withheld, and yes that's valid. But I hardly think the state board of education came up with this policy to keep the winner of the classroom spelling bee from getting a butterscotch!


A lot of valid points, but what does this controversy have to with Michelle Obama as the OP , and others, opined? The school official did her job, a reasonable outcome ( to me) was reached and Michelle Obama was no where in sight. I, and many others, struggle everyday with weight and food issues based , in part, on childhood lessons on food as reward and ingrained feeding habits. Its not neccessarily a bad thing to teach that success in attaining knowledge is its own reward, not a way to get empty calories.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> You will have a very hard time finding a dietician these days who says giving candy to children is good nutrition.


To give a little is good no mater what any body said. 
To gove a lot is not the only reason that a dietician sometimes will not tell you that is because you will go whole hog and give candy all the time and you may even give it to some body that has diabetes and kill them.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

mmoetc said:


> Here's the article linked to in the original post. http://www.williamsondailynews.com/news/home_top-news/153790868/Candy-reward-causes-backlash. It appears that it was a state policy that was violated, something lost on the commentator in the posted link and all those who wished to blame it on Michelle Obama.



Well, who pushed for these changes... some district really kissed up to comply with her decrees.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

<meh> Reward good behavior with a bag of crack. THAT'll motivate the kids.

The whole operant conditioning Skinnerian system has inherent flaws.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

mmoetc said:


> A lot of valid points, but what does this controversy have to with Michelle Obama as the OP , and others, opined? The school official did her job, a reasonable outcome ( to me) was reached and Michelle Obama was no where in sight. I, and many others, struggle everyday with weight and food issues based , in part, on childhood lessons on food as reward and ingrained feeding habits. Its not neccessarily a bad thing to teach that success in attaining knowledge is its own reward, not a way to get empty calories.


Since the First Lady made child nutrition and overhauling school lunches her cause du jour, she is linked to it in people's minds. Not much mystery there. 

For some kids, the sense of achievement from learning or mastering something is its own reward, other kids not so much, they need something more tangible. Our son learned his basic colors from candy and candy was also used as a potty training reward. He doesn't have "food issues" today, he's actually a healthier eater than his dad.

A lot of us grew up in the "clean your plate and be grateful, there are starving children in Africa" era. But I don't think that's why so many of us are overweight today. It's simply the lack of physical activity in our daily life.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

MO_cows said:


> Policy schmolicy. Ms Director of Child Nutrition could have had a chat with the teacher instead of going straight to the state board, or even better, she could have utilized a highly paid brain cell or two and come to the conclusion that a piece of wrapped candy used as an award is not really "food". It has such a miniscule impact on the child's overall nutrition, it should not fall under the policy. A little common sense goes a long way. How much taxpayer money has been wasted already on this non-issue? The policy would have been put in place to keep the kids' MEALS from being awarded or withheld, and yes that's valid. But I hardly think the state board of education came up with this policy to keep the winner of the classroom spelling bee from getting a butterscotch!


Post of the day award.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I had to deal with the starving children in China


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Although I'm Canadian and we don't fall under Mrs. Obama's thoughts or opinions, we've had snack rules in place in our schools for years. 

Sugary treats as rewards has been on the Do Not list for quite some time because not all parents approve of sugar as a reward, some children have sensitivity issues and it seems a but unfair for schools to override parental wishes. 

My kids had a certain amount of sugar but sugar is often paired with food dyes and additives that don't always enhance behavioural issues for ADHD kids so it was restricted to out of school times but one of my sister's kids has never consumed processed sugar. It started because her mom didn't feel that her kids needed sugar and she became an elite athlete and Olympic hopefuls just don't eat that stuff.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Tricky Grama said:


> Show me a nutritionist who says kids should NEVER have candy & I'll show you a liberal.



Lol I don't think you understand the meaning of liberal. When it comes to sweets they are , well liberal !


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

wr said:


> Although I'm Canadian and we don't fall under Mrs. Obama's thoughts or opinions, we've had snack rules in place in our schools for years. .



Those of us in the US don't either but there is a certain element that wants to blame everything on a Obama ,apparently any Obama will do for any cause.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

MO_cows said:


> Policy schmolicy. Ms Director of Child Nutrition could have had a chat with the teacher instead of going straight to the state board, or even better, she could have utilized a highly paid brain cell or two and come to the conclusion that a piece of wrapped candy used as an award is not really "food". It has such a miniscule impact on the child's overall nutrition, it should not fall under the policy. A little common sense goes a long way. How much taxpayer money has been wasted already on this non-issue? The policy would have been put in place to keep the kids' MEALS from being awarded or withheld, and yes that's valid. But I hardly think the state board of education came up with this policy to keep the winner of the classroom spelling bee from getting a butterscotch!


Just happened to think, my DH's nephew's wife is a children's nutritionist in Children's Hospital, in KC. Its needed w/sick kids...diabetic kids. Oh, and fat kids too-there's more of 'em than starving kids.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

AmericanStand said:


> Those of us in the US don't either but there is a certain element that wants to blame everything on a Obama ,apparently any Obama will do for any cause.


so, move on . Org has what goal...


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

So let me just get this straight, the OP's article came from an inflammatory rightwing "news" site that handed out false information blaming the rule that was broken on Michelle Obama. 

In reality from an actual news source we find out the rule was written by WV State Board of Education and it would appear their concern is more about the issues caused by rewarding or punishing kids with food (which can lead to eating disorders) than even any sort of nutritional guide or concern about sugar. And it had zero to do with Mrs. Obama. 

Seems to me we would all be better served if we vet our sources before posting or discussing the "news".


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

wr said:


> Although I'm Canadian and we don't fall under Mrs. Obama's thoughts or opinions, we've had snack rules in place in our schools for years.
> 
> Sugary treats as rewards has been on the Do Not list for quite some time because not all parents approve of sugar as a reward, some children have sensitivity issues and it seems a but unfair for schools to override parental wishes.
> 
> My kids had a certain amount of sugar but sugar is often paired with food dyes and additives that don't always enhance behavioural issues for ADHD kids so it was restricted to out of school times but one of my sister's kids has never consumed processed sugar. It started because her mom didn't feel that her kids needed sugar and she became an elite athlete and Olympic hopefuls just don't eat that stuff.


You know that all foods is turned to sugar so that we can use it. Limit on sugar is a misnomer. You may limit it but you cant live without it.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Patchouli said:


> So let me just get this straight, the OP's article came from an inflammatory rightwing "news" site that handed out false information blaming the rule that was broken on Michelle Obama.
> 
> In reality from an actual news source we find out the rule was written by WV State Board of Education and it would appear their concern is more about the issues caused by rewarding or punishing kids with food (which can lead to eating disorders) than even any sort of nutritional guide or concern about sugar. And it had zero to do with Mrs. Obama.
> 
> Seems to me we would all be better served if we vet our sources before posting or discussing the "news".


The First Lady was heavily involved in writing the current guidelines for school nutrition programs, which must be adhered to or the school loses its federal funding. So it appears that not only the state school board in West Virginia, but the federal government of the United States, are both on guard against any child who did extra good in class today receiving a 20 calorie piece of candy. Gee I'll sleep better tonight knowing that........


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Old Vet said:


> You know that all foods is turned to sugar so that we can use it. Limit on sugar is a misnomer. You may limit it but you cant live without it.


I don't feel you need to shout at me but yes, I do understand better than most what foods turn into sugar but the fact still remains, there are still a certain number of parents that don't want their children fed processed sugar treats in school. 

Way back in the dark ages, kids got stickers or little stamps for exceptional work and none of them seemed to have rolled over dead or been emotionally scarred from not having candy rewards.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Patchouli said:


> So let me just get this straight, the OP's article came from an inflammatory rightwing "news" site that handed out false information blaming the rule that was broken on Michelle Obama.
> 
> In reality from an actual news source we find out the rule was written by WV State Board of Education and it would appear their concern is more about the issues caused by rewarding or punishing kids with food (which can lead to eating disorders) than even any sort of nutritional guide or concern about sugar. And it had zero to do with Mrs. Obama.
> 
> Seems to me we would all be better served if we vet our sources before posting or discussing the "news".



So......we need to vet our sources. So....this is a right wing source?......so...what is wrong with this site?
Should we vet our source and make sure it comes from the lame stream media, or one of the left wing rags like Media Matters or Daily Kos, or any of the ABC networks? What about MSNBC? Lots of good LW rants there 
EAGnews.org is the flagship website of Education Action Group Foundation, Inc., a national organization headquartered in Michigan. EAG is a non-partisan non-profit organization with the goal of promoting sensible education reform and exposing those with a vested interest in maintaining the status quo.​ *Staff*

*Kyle Olson, Publisher; Founder & CEO*









Kyle is Publisher of EAGnews.org, a news service dedicated to education reform and school spending research, reporting, analysis and commentary.
He recently appeared in a weekly &#8220;Fox & Friends&#8221; segment called &#8220;The Trouble with Schools&#8221; on the Fox News Channel.
His second documentary film is &#8220;A Tale of Two Missions,&#8221; featuring Juan Williams. His first book, &#8220;Indoctrination: How &#8216;Useful Idiots&#8217; Are Using Our Schools to Subvert American Exceptionalism,&#8221; can be purchased here.
Kyle is a contributor to Townhall.com.
He has made other appearances on Fox Business Network, NPR and MSNBC. Kyle has given scores of interviews on talk radio programs coast to coast. His work has been cited by the Drudge Report, Rush Limbaugh, Sean Hannity and Glenn Beck.
He graduated from Michigan State University in 2001.
While Kyle likes talking politics, he especially likes to talk about his family, as well as his favorite music. Bob Dylan, Neil Young and Johnny Cash are at the top of the list. He has attended 24 Bob Dylan shows.
Kyle can also be found on Facebook and Twitter.
_Learn more about the staff&#8230;_


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

wr said:


> I don't feel you need to shout at me but yes, I do understand better than most what foods turn into sugar but the fact still remains, there are still a certain number of parents that don't want their children fed processed sugar treats in school.
> 
> Way back in the dark ages, kids got stickers or little stamps for exceptional work and none of them seemed to have rolled over dead or been emotionally scarred from not having candy rewards.


But in this particular case, didn't the parents overwhelmingly back the teacher? Even 'passing the hat' to pay for a fine, which she didn't have to pay, BTW.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Michelle Obama's involvement with the public school lunch program and Let's Move has been a big fat failure.

*Michelle Obama&#8217;s &#8216;Let&#8217;s Move!&#8217; initiative an epic failure*

Read more: http://www.bizpacreview.com/2014/01...nitiative-an-epic-failure-93281#ixzz3bwp0wqL5


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

gapeach said:


> Michelle Obama's involvement with the public school lunch program and Let's Move has been a big fat failure.
> 
> *Michelle Obamaâs âLetâs Move!â initiative an epic failure*
> 
> Read more: http://www.bizpacreview.com/2014/01...nitiative-an-epic-failure-93281#ixzz3bwp0wqL5


most schools have already eliminated gym classes. Why is it so wrong to want the kids to get up and move. Heck as many obese adults as there are in this country maybe they should also get up an move.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

gapeach said:


> Michelle Obama's involvement with the public school lunch program and Let's Move has been a big fat failure.
> 
> *Michelle Obamaâs âLetâs Move!â initiative an epic failure*
> 
> Read more: http://www.bizpacreview.com/2014/01...nitiative-an-epic-failure-93281#ixzz3bwp0wqL5


And it is really a shame. B/c along w/NFL's "1 hr of play/day" or what ever it is, she coulda made a difference. Something needs to be done about this epidemic.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Tricky Grama said:


> But in this particular case, didn't the parents overwhelmingly back the teacher? Even 'passing the hat' to pay for a fine, which she didn't have to pay, BTW.


It sounds like they did. I honestly think that fining any employee for a first time offence is silly and discussions have always worked well for me.

My point is simply that it seems like there may be better ways to reward kids than refined sugar and if there are parents that are in disagreement, it might be best for kids to get an alternate reward. 

You have mentioned on several occasions that children are getting heavier and it seems to me that a non food rewards may be a better option.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Tricky Grama said:


> And it is really a shame. B/c along w/NFL's "1 hr of play/day" or what ever it is, she coulda made a difference. Something needs to be done about this epidemic.


I don't understand why schools would cut out gym classes. Kids need that time to blow off stresses and pent up energy during the school day even if they just run or do long walks around the school.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

gapeach said:


> I don't understand why schools would cut out gym classes. Kids need that time to blow off stresses and pent up energy during the school day even if they just run or do long walks around the school.


Pretty much because the politicians and bureaucrats keep adding so much to the curriculum that something has got to give. There's only so much time in the day so if I have to choose between an extra reading lesson and gym, gym is going to go.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Gym is REQUIRED by state law in Illinois


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

wr said:


> My point is simply that it seems like there may be better ways to reward kids than refined sugar and if there are parents that are in disagreement, it might be best for kids to get an alternate .



There might be each kid is a individual. I'm not even sure if this classes reward chest contains ONLY candy perhaps like my sons class there were a lot of things to chose from. 
I am sure that I wouldn't second guess the teacher on every trivial matter.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

arabian knight said:


> My friend that has a vending company had to PULL all of their hot chocolate machines out of the schools. Wow can't even have a nice cup of hot chocolate anymore.


LOL

Maybe hot chocolate is part of the problem. 

We seemed to get by just fine as kids, without hot chocolate wending machines.

Plus, go figure, we weren't fat, either.



> The percentage of children aged 6â11 years in the United States who were obese increased from 7% in 1980 to nearly 18% in 2012. Similarly, the percentage of adolescents aged 12â19 years who were obese increased from 5% to nearly 21% over the same period.1, 2


http://www.cdc.gov/healthyyouth/obesity/facts.htm


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

It's awesome fun, to trash Michelle Obama, , but for those who are interested in facts......




> Board Policy 4321.1 *(2008)* prohibits candy, soft drinks, chewing gum, or flavored ice bars to be sold or served during the school day,


http://www.nasbe.org/healthy_schools/hs/state.php?state=West Virginia




> The campaign was announced on *February 9, 2010* by Michelle Obama. She indicated the campaign would encourage healthier food in schools, better food labeling and more physical activity for children


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Let's_Move!

The First Lady, must be quite the monster, _forcing_ Americas future, to put down the _Sunny "D", Doritos_ and get off their fat lazy butts.

Why the nerve. 

One would think, that if we really cared for our children, we would not be feeding them garbage in the first place.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

gapeach said:


> Michelle Obama's involvement with the public school lunch program and Let's Move has been a big fat failure.
> 
> *Michelle Obamaâs âLetâs Move!â initiative an epic failure*
> 
> Read more: http://www.bizpacreview.com/2014/01...nitiative-an-epic-failure-93281#ixzz3bwp0wqL5


You would have to say that about all the causes promoted by First Ladies. Nancy Reagan and her "just say no to drugs" hasn't exactly been a rousing success either. Let's be fair.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

*Families Are Outraged to See Michelle Obama-Approved School Lunches **(YUCK!)*
Michelle Obama embodies the worst of busy-body progressivismâ¦ She wants to control every aspect of the raising of American children. But her school lunch control regulations, which were passed in the name of âhealthy eating,â have been an utter failure. Students are in full revolt against these limited calorie lunches, while cash-strapped school districts are losing millions of dollars in uneaten lunches. In some parts of the country, the unwanted lunches are being turned into food to feed pigs!
Now, parents are getting involvedâ¦ and they arenât happy. A family in Chickasha, Oklahoma is FURIOUS about what their daughter is being served for lunch at school. Although Superintendent David Cash admits that the lunches are âNot enough,â he blames Michelleâs Federal school lunch regulations for the unsightly meals.

The photo of the Michelle-approved school lunch was taken by Kaytlin Shelton. The lunch consists of lean meat, two sets of crackers, a slice of cheese, and two pieces of cauliflower. This lunch is served a few times per month to students.
more.....
http://www.thepoliticalinsider.com/...-michelle-obama-approved-school-lunches-yuck/

Her program did not work. The kids would not eat the lunches and that was a lot of wasted food to be thrown in the garbage cans plus it was not enough calories for active kids.

Rebecca
says:	
March 11, 2015 at 1:22 pm	

I am an 8th grader in a small school. Our lunchroom serves students from pre-k to 8th grade. I play 3 sports which means most days throughout the school year I have practice or games on top of having weight training during school. I get the same lunch that is served to a child in pre-k. Since this is a small school, many students participate in at least one sport and most play more. When I have an extremely small lunch at noon and leave right after school for games, I may not get to eat again until 9:00 at night. While these portions may be fine for a younger or nonathletic child, and Iâm not saying they are, they are way too small for an extremely athletic person. You can not treat everyone the same when it comes to calorie intake because not everyone has the same lifestyle. Let Mrs. Obama come eat lunch with me and 3 hours later run bleachers or suicides and then have 2 hours of practice


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

MO_cows said:


> You would have to say that about all the causes promoted by First Ladies. Nancy Reagan and her "just say no to drugs" hasn't exactly been a rousing success either. Let's be fair.


You are right. It was a big fat flop too!


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

MO_cows said:


> You would have to say that about all the causes promoted by First Ladies. Nancy Reagan and her "just say no to drugs" hasn't exactly been a rousing success either. Let's be fair.


So what?

At least _she_ is trying.

What about the rest of us? Is bashing her every move, helping our children to be more healthy?

I don't think so.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I don't think criticizing her has anything to do with children's health whatsoever. I criticize her because she is a progressive who advocates a nanny state of school children marching to the cafeteria to eat their equal shares of lettuce, chopped carrot sticks and sliced turkey like good little robots each day.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

gapeach said:


> *Families Are Outraged to See Michelle Obama-Approved School Lunches **(YUCK!)*
> Michelle Obama embodies the worst of busy-body progressivism&#8230; She wants to control every aspect of the raising of American children. But her school lunch control regulations, which were passed in the name of &#8220;healthy eating,&#8221; have been an utter failure. Students are in full revolt against these limited calorie lunches, while cash-strapped school districts are losing millions of dollars in uneaten lunches. In some parts of the country, the unwanted lunches are being turned into food to feed pigs!
> Now, parents are getting involved&#8230; and they aren&#8217;t happy. A family in Chickasha, Oklahoma is FURIOUS about what their daughter is being served for lunch at school. Although Superintendent David Cash admits that the lunches are &#8220;Not enough,&#8221; he blames Michelle&#8217;s Federal school lunch regulations for the unsightly meals.
> 
> ...


These might be some of the same parents pushing two shopping carts full of sodas, pre-made dinners and junk food down the aisles at Walmart.

Of course they dont wnat someone else saying what their kids should eat.










LMAO

I eat a lunch almost like this each and every day. I've kept off 30 pounds, keeping the same weight as when I was in highs school 40 years ago.

The kids don't like it, because they are too used to eating garbage.

Fresh cauliflower, healthy and low in carbs? why the nerve!


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

That would be a very small snack for me, I wouldn't want to eat the processed meat though.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

gapeach said:


> I don't understand why schools would cut out gym classes. Kids need that time to blow off stresses and pent up energy during the school day even if they just run or do long walks around the school.


As the mother of two very high energy kids, I found that if the school disciplined by taking away breaks or phys ed, they were just bundles of pent up energy and as a adult, I must walk every day and when I was on crutches for 3 months this winter, it was a fate worse than death. 

Even if you didn't take into consideration that I gained weight, I was a bundle of pent up energy, my mind wasn't as clear as usual and I don't think I got any sleep at all until I could walk again.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

wr said:


> I don't feel you need to shout at me but yes, I do understand better than most what foods turn into sugar but the fact still remains, there are still a certain number of parents that don't want their children fed processed sugar treats in school.
> 
> Way back in the dark ages, kids got stickers or little stamps for exceptional work and none of them seemed to have rolled over dead or been emotionally scarred from not having candy rewards.


Just so you know THIS IS SHOUTING normal talk is like the rest.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

no really said:


> That would be a very small snack for me, I wouldn't want to eat the processed meat though.


That's what I was thinking. Processed meat, processed "cheese food product". And I bet the first ingredient in those "wheat" crackers is bleached white flour. Plus, cauliflower is one of the least desirable veggies to eat raw. A couple of baby carrots and grape tomatoes would be better, more palatable.

ETA: and Heaven forbid, they put a peppermint candy in there to deal with the "ranch dressing breath".


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

no really said:


> That would be a very small snack for me, I wouldn't want to eat the processed meat though.


really?? so what do you consider to be a snack. What was shown in the picture is fine for a snack. It isn't suppose to be a meal


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

gapeach said:


> I don't think criticizing her has anything to do with children's health whatsoever. I criticize her because she is a progressive who advocates a nanny state of school children marching to the cafeteria to eat their equal shares of lettuce, chopped carrot sticks and sliced turkey like good little robots each day.


I just think you are paranoid that a black family is in the White House and that has scared you to death since Obama got elected.
You fit the standard GOP/Tea party person IMO


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Wow so far out of this world was that post. I hope those that think like that better hang their heads in shame IF a Conservative REAL Black guy gets in. Just look what YOUR side did to Herman Cain that was supported by the TP. So that Blows your out of touch post Out Of The Water~!
And whoo is right behind Scott Walker in IOWA polls. Ben Carson,~! Hmmmmm Guess a black man CAN be supported by the TP another FACT that blows your post Out Of the water and the Boot is sinking and is full of bs in that type of talk and thinking about the tp. 

Good luck with your misleading thoughts you are going to need it in the future.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Old Vet said:


> You know that all foods is turned to sugar so that we can use it. Limit on sugar is a misnomer. You may limit it but you cant live without it.


Nope not true on either count. Google Ketosis.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

plowjockey said:


> It's awesome fun, to trash Michelle Obama, , but for those who are interested in facts......
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...


To the OP of the thread: READ THIS^^^. You can post all the irrelevant links and stories you like but your original article was false. So was your accusation this law or this situation had anything to do with Michelle Obama. You pulled your source from a rightwing website aimed at "fixing" the education system via all the typical Conservative talking points. They fudged their facts. Period.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> Nope not true on either count. Google Ketosis.


I was trained to be a Hospital Dining Manager by Walter Reed. All food must be a grape sugar to be used. At lest they used to but I guess you can do without it. Ask any dietician.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

plowjockey said:


> LOL
> 
> Maybe hot chocolate is part of the problem.
> 
> ...


Most of the fat kids I see are from another country/ countries. I wonder if those kids are included in this study, I didn't see a break down of ethnicity, but I'm sure they are. That right there would be a cause for the increase in obesity rates for kids.

Schools here have a no running policy and most elementary schools don't have a gym. No dodge ball, kickball, tether ball. Most elementary schools here have no grass on the play ground! Parents complain their kids get to much suger and carbs at school and the schools instantly write new rules, but God for bid a parent complains about common core, or wanting to teach sex ed to 1st graders!


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

susieneddy said:


> I just think you are paranoid that a black family is in the White House and that has scared you to death since Obama got elected.
> You fit the standard GOP/Tea party person IMO


Naw, it's not his height, ears, skin, breath or race...(Fyi he's mixed race.... 50 % white privileged).....I am considerably his policies, behavior. (Lieing,), and his treatment of our constitution.


It's not a racial issues..that is an excuse used to duck the facts that he is plain unqualified by skill,and experience to properly do the job yet he got the job because between those.to.g Obama money, inside track to tax cash...sounds, fearful of being seen as racist out numbered folks who want leadership.

I hope that in 2016 people will not vote with their lady parts, consider race, sell their vote for a goodie bag, but change and vote for a person experienced, who cares for Americans future, and has a plan to restore self respect thru self responsibility to the people of America... yea I want a American president that I can be proud of when I hear hail to the chief.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

susieneddy said:


> really?? so what do you consider to be a snack. What was shown in the picture is fine for a snack. It isn't suppose to be a meal


According to the caption that was a meal. A snack would have some nutrition not a bunch of processed non food. Fruit, good protein, nuts, cheese you know fuel type food.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

plowjockey said:


> It's awesome fun, to trash Michelle Obama, , but for those who are interested in facts......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what is the reason her program failed miserably? I should look up what all was in it but I'm not gonna institute another program nor am I gonna try to revive hers. The objective should be to get kids at the proper weight. NOT deprive them of a goodie now & then.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Gapeach posted one reason, same portions given to 5 y.o as 8th graders?? For Heavens sake, does no one in the WH THINK?

Ah, yeah. I remember that one. Not nearly enuf food! So, there's where the "FOOD INSECURITY" is coming from! 
Problem solved.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

gapeach said:


> *Families Are Outraged to See Michelle Obama-Approved School Lunches **(YUCK!)*
> Michelle Obama embodies the worst of busy-body progressivism&#8230; She wants to control every aspect of the raising of American children. But her school lunch control regulations, which were passed in the name of &#8220;healthy eating,&#8221; have been an utter failure. Students are in full revolt against these limited calorie lunches, while cash-strapped school districts are losing millions of dollars in uneaten lunches. In some parts of the country, the unwanted lunches are being turned into food to feed pigs!
> Now, parents are getting involved&#8230; and they aren&#8217;t happy. A family in Chickasha, Oklahoma is FURIOUS about what their daughter is being served for lunch at school. Although Superintendent David Cash admits that the lunches are &#8220;Not enough,&#8221; he blames Michelle&#8217;s Federal school lunch regulations for the unsightly meals.
> 
> ...


Maybe if she's not getting enough calories to satisfy her active lifestyle her responsible parents should be packing her a snack. Or maybe we should have individual meal plans and special training table meals for 8th grade athletes. That won't cost money or cause problems, right?


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

plowjockey said:


> So what?
> 
> At least _she_ is trying.
> 
> ...


Not really, most are trashing the "food insecurity" thing being waaay out in 'left' field. Its prolly contributing to the overweight prob- far greater problem than "Food Insecurity".


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

susieneddy said:


> I just think you are paranoid that a black family is in the White House and that has scared you to death since Obama got elected.
> You fit the standard GOP/Tea party person IMO


This is rude- borders on calling non-conservatives racists. I am offended by this post.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

arabian knight said:


> Wow so far out of this world was that post. I hope those that think like that better hang their heads in shame IF a Conservative REAL Black guy gets in. Just look what YOUR side did to Herman Cain that was supported by the TP. So that Blows your out of touch post Out Of The Water~!
> And whoo is right behind Scott Walker in IOWA polls. Ben Carson,~! Hmmmmm Guess a black man CAN be supported by the TP another FACT that blows your post Out Of the water and the Boot is sinking and is full of bs in that type of talk and thinking about the tp.
> 
> Good luck with your misleading thoughts you are going to need it in the future.


Post of the day award!


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

JeffreyD said:


> Most of the fat kids I see are from another country/ countries. I wonder if those kids are included in this study, I didn't see a break down of ethnicity, but I'm sure they are. That right there would be a cause for the increase in obesity rates for kids.
> 
> Schools here have a no running policy and most elementary schools don't have a gym. No dodge ball, kickball, tether ball. Most elementary schools here have no grass on the play ground! Parents complain their kids get to much suger and carbs at school and the schools instantly write new rules, but God for bid a parent complains about common core, or wanting to teach sex ed to 1st graders!


I disagree w/the ethnicity. Seems most obese are from MS.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Tricky Grama said:


> This rude borders on calling non-conservatives racists. I am offended by this post.


Not a conservative and this type of comment makes me realize that I made a good choice when I turned away from being a democrat.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

mmoetc said:


> Maybe if she's not getting enough calories to satisfy her active lifestyle her responsible parents should be packing her a snack. Or maybe we should have individual meal plans and special training table meals for 8th grade athletes. That won't cost money or cause problems, right?


Seems like a good solution but I'm not sure they're allowed to bring their own anymore, someone might know -wasn't there some problem a while back about kids getting food taken from them that wasn't 'approved'?
Talk about causing "Food Insecurity"!

When I bought school lunches it was a school from 1st to 12th. I know for a fact portions were geared to the age of the kid.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Tricky Grama said:


> This rude borders on calling non-conservatives racists. I am offended by this post.


I am often offended my your posts about leftists and name calling.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

susieneddy said:


> I just think you are paranoid that a black family is in the White House and that has scared you to death since Obama got elected.
> You fit the standard GOP/Tea party person IMO



Your first paragraph is nothing but the same words used to identify people who don't like Barack Obama. Who really cares what color he is? He and his wife are anti-American. Scary? yes.

Thanks for the compliment about being a standard GOP/Tea party person. I have never supported them monetarily or been to a Tea Party meeting but think that most of them are pretty cool. They backed Tim Scott in South Carolina, who is also black and doing a great job as senator, first one elected in a very, very long time. Most of what you said is very complimentary, thank you.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I was a Herman Cain supporter and would have gladly voted for him. I admire him very much and it was too bad that the vultures ruined his chance of being President. I think he would have surrounded himself with a good cabinet too!


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Tricky Grama said:


> Seems like a good solution but I'm not sure they're allowed to bring their own anymore, someone might know -wasn't there some problem a while back about kids getting food taken from them that wasn't 'approved'?
> Talk about causing "Food Insecurity"!
> 
> When I bought school lunches it was a school from 1st to 12th. I know for a fact portions were geared to the age of the kid.


Let me know when you are sure. I do know from the posted piece that the only solution proposed was that the school should give her more food because she was an athlete. There are some here who rise up and cry foul at any mention that high school athletes be treated differently and decry the money spent on them. Now they deserve more food because they run faster or jump higher? How elitist.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

> Just look what YOUR side did to Herman Cain that was supported by the TP. So that Blows your out of touch post Out Of The Water~!


Do you really believe it was the dems that did that to Cain? It had the Romney camp's mucky paw prints all over it.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Tiempo said:


> Do you really believe it was the dems that did that to Cain? It had the Romney camp's mucky paw prints all over it.


Do you know that for a fact?

Having a competent black man running for president against Barack Obama would really tick off the racist democratic party.
I admire Herman Cain for not putting his family through all of the politics of self destruction.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

mmoetc said:


> Or maybe we should have individual meal plans and special training table meals for 8th grade athletes. That won't cost money or cause problems, right?



When I was in school we had such individualized portions. 

We called them SECONDS !


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

gapeach said:


> So......we need to vet our sources. So....this is a right wing source?......so...what is wrong with this site?
> Should we vet our source and make sure it comes from the lame stream media, or one of the left wing rags like Media Matters or Daily Kos, or any of the ABC networks? What about MSNBC? Lots of good LW rants there
> EAGnews.org is the flagship website of Education Action Group Foundation, Inc., a national organization headquartered in Michigan. EAG is a non-partisan non-profit organization with the goal of promoting sensible education reform and exposing those with a vested interest in maintaining the status quo.​ *Staff*
> 
> ...


Most of what you posted does at least hint at a right wing agenda. But the simplest vetting of the story would have been to go to the link to the original story he, himself, provided. A story that made no mention of Michelle Obama or federal guidelines but did mention the state law. Simple facts ignored in the rush to judgement about the First Lady. I don't really care if the site is right wing or left wing as long as they get the facts right. In this case they were dead wrong, stated that way for a reason, and continue to be defended by some. Now tell me, how would you react if roles were reversed?


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Sometimes any source can be wrong in a detail. That happens all the time.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

gapeach said:


> Sometimes any source can be wrong in a detail. That happens all the time.


Care to retract any of your statements based on that wrong information?


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Absolutely not! There shouldn't even be any such thing as "federal school snack rules"!!!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Tiempo said:


> Do you really believe it was the dems that did that to Cain? It had the Romney camp's mucky paw prints all over it.


I'll get you a vid of what they did(live) to Allen Keys, a black repub. that was running against Clinton.---and you can bet your booty all of "tea partyers" would have voted for him.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SehAtMQPNmQ[/ame]


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

painterswife said:


> I am often offended my your posts about leftists and name calling.


Unless your name is mentioned there is no name calling. If you are the representative of the left it would be different. That post called out a poster as THE conservative, tea party paranoid. Posters here call conservatives 'names' all the time. Call 'right-wingers' ignorant, etc. Calling a specific poster a paranoid racist b/c they are conservative/tp is a specific insult.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

gapeach said:


> Sometimes any source can be wrong in a detail. That happens all the time.


Reputable news sources offer retractions and corrections all the time. When your source does the same get back to me. I won't be adding any clicks to the site for which he likely gains revenue. Revenue dependent on good folks like you who will continue to find him as long as he continues to feed your need to criticize and find fault with the Obamas no matter the truth of the accusations.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Tricky Grama said:


> Unless your name is mentioned there is no name calling. If you are the representative of the left it would be different. That post called out a poster as THE conservative, tea party paranoid. Posters here call conservatives 'names' all the time. Call 'right-wingers' ignorant, etc. Calling a specific poster a paranoid racist b/c they are conservative/tp is a specific insult.


You name call and say horrible things about people on the left. That offends me. I am not talking about what the rules here will allow or not allow. You are doing exactly what offends you but being careful to not name a specific person.

Distinction without a difference.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

gapeach said:


> Absolutely not! There shouldn't even be any such thing as "federal school snack rules"!!!


You may be right. But those rules had nothing to do with this story. It was state law that was violated as clearly stated.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

mmoetc said:


> Let me know when you are sure. I do know from the posted piece that the only solution proposed was that the school should give her more food because she was an athlete. There are some here who rise up and cry foul at any mention that high school athletes be treated differently and decry the money spent on them. Now they deserve more food because they run faster or jump higher? How elitist.


Elitist? How utterly off the wall to assume an older, bigger, more active athlete is treated "differently" b/c they need more food to survive. Who on here are you saying would rise up & cry foul? Who? Do you or anyone you know feed the same portions of food to a 5 yr old as to a 13 y/o? 
Really. This is going from the ridiculous to the inane.

BTW-anyone here think that 8th grade athletes eat more-and SHOULD-than 5 y/o?? Anyone here that would rise up & cry foul if there were differences in those portions?


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Tiempo said:


> Do you really believe it was the dems that did that to Cain? It had the Romney camp's mucky paw prints all over it.


Got links? I seem to remember "Ds" conducting searches...


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

mmoetc said:


> Reputable news sources offer retractions and corrections all the time. When your source does the same get back to me. I won't be adding any clicks to the site for which he likely gains revenue. Revenue dependent on good folks like you who will continue to find him as long as he continues to feed your need to criticize and find fault with the Obamas no matter the truth of the accusations.


Bingo! :goodjob:


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Tricky Grama said:


> Elitist? How utterly off the wall to assume an older, bigger, more active athlete is treated "differently" b/c they need more food to survive. Who one here are you saying would rise up & cry foul? Who? Do you or anyone you know feed the same portions of food to a 5 yr old as to a 13 y/o?
> Really. This is going from the ridiculous to the inane.
> 
> BTW-anyone here think that 8th grade athletes eat more-and SHOULD-than 5 y/o?? Anyone here that would rise up & cry foul if there were differences in those portions?


I'm sorry this young lady is feeling so food insecure. If she wishes to eat more shouldn't the responsible parents provide for that. How dare they presume to think that the rest if us should be forced to provide for her. If they can't feed her properly maybe the state should step in and seperate them, providing for her. 

I'll let those who have spoken out against school athletics and their abuses speak for themselves. The school's job is to provide a basic level of nutrition.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

mmoetc said:


> I'm sorry this young lady is feeling so food insecure. If she wishes to eat more shouldn't the responsible parents provide for that. How dare they presume to think that the rest if us should be forced to provide for her. If they can't feed her properly maybe the state should step in and seperate them, providing for her.
> 
> I'll let those who have spoken out against school athletics and their abuses speak for themselves. The school's job is to provide a basic level of nutrition.


You are being deliberately obtuse. If an 8th grader, regardless of being an athlete or not, was being given the same portion of food as the 2nd graders, something was amiss with that school lunch program. 

I wonder if the 8th grader brought in a Snicker's bar as energy food, if she would have it taken away?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

The guidelines have different calorie ranges for each age group. So a 6 year old and a 15 year old will not be fed the same.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

painterswife said:


> The guidelines have different calorie ranges for each age group. So a 6 year old and a 15 year old will not be fed the same.


They SHOULD not, but the quote from the 8th grader said they were. Maybe the new guidelines are so confusing, somebody at her school got it wrong???


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

this I can speak to. My mother was the head cook for a large elementary school for many years. When chicken was served she and her staff would give the K-1 graders a couple of wings or legs of the chickens while saving the larger breast and thigh meat for the older students. The same with fruit such as apples, smaller for the younger students and larger for the older ones. Just before she retired she had a written reprimand put in her file for this practice. It was pointed out to her that all the students paid the same amount for the meals and should be getting the same amount of food.

This for a woman that really felt that feeding children was her calling. She thought that what she was doing was common sense.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

mmoetc said:


> You may be right. But those rules had nothing to do with this story. It was state law that was violated as clearly stated.


mmoetc, I have seen a topic today on general chat that used the very same source that I used yesterday. As far as I know I had never posted a topic from that source before this one. I am not going to go back and backtrack every source that I use and I don't think anybody else is either. I posted it from the source and if their info was wrong then I am sorry. A lot more info has come out in this thread that just that the state law was violated. Maybe everybody has learned something. If it did not track back to MO, then please excuse me.

Since she started tampering with the lunch program, many lbs of food has been wasted and it has actually cost more than it benefited anyone.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

gapeach said:


> mmoetc, I have seen a topic today on general chat that used the very same source that I used yesterday. As far as I know I had never posted a topic from that source before this one. I am not going to go back and backtrack every source that I use and I don't think anybody else is either. I posted it from the source and if their info was wrong then I am sorry. A lot more info has come out in this thread that just that the state law was violated. Maybe everybody has learned something. If it did not track back to MO, then please excuse me.
> 
> Since she started tampering with the lunch program, many lbs of food has been wasted and it has actually cost more than it benefited anyone.


I do so enjoy qualified apologies. There's no "if" it did not track back to the First Lady. The only tracks were those falsely laid in your original source. It's often difficult to vet sources and information. In this case it was pretty easy to find the falsehood and disinformation. I don't expect perfection and I'll certainly never attain it. I will retract bad information if called on it and apologize without reservation. I've done it before and I'm sure I'll do it again. What you choose to do is up to you. I think you're basically a good person. If any things I said here offends you I'm sorry you're offended.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I am not offended at all. I think I am basically a good person too!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

painterswife said:


> The guidelines have different calorie ranges for each age group. So a 6 year old and a 15 year old will not be fed the same.



Not only is that not the practice here it's still stupid. 
Some kids need more than others of the same age. My 9 yearold is a foot taller than most his age. He is far more active than most too. 
In order for him to have that extra sandwich at lunch he had to go to a doctor and have it prescribed ! So his lunch includes a visit to the nurse to pick up his prescription!
Crazy huh ? And yes it's simpler to just pack his lunch but he likes to eat with his friends in the cafeteria so we indulge him.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

A well balance meal at 2000 calories per day is 2 serving of meats 1 serving of potatoes and accompany 1 serving of a A vegetable and any amount of a B vegetable one serving of butter and one serving of bread and 1 serving of a desert. A 1900 calorie diet is some what less. 1 serving of meat i serving of potatoes and accompany1 serving of a A vegetable and all the B vegetable you can eat no butter 1 serving of bread and 1 serving of fruit. That is what every body needs to not feel hungry and grow. A A vegetable is corn,beans and the like. A B vegetable Greens and the like.Does this sound like what is being served?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Our school district lunch ladies do a great job.

A salad bar with fruit, banana slices in pineapple juice, pineapple canned, lettuce, tomatoes slices and the wedged, raw red onion rings, pickle slices, grated cheese and sliced triangles cheese,.. and some other stuff. That vary daily.

Some of the other things in the bins carrot sticks-in water,olives, broccolI, cauliflower, mushrooms,sprouts cold beans. Cold rice. 

There's catsup, mustard,mayo, ranch and Italian dressing and one extra that changes daily.

That trolley is out just be for the kids converge for lunch.

There is NO WATCHING OF IT but to keep the bins filled..any child may partake of it. Make a salad, dress out a sandwich from home, add to a school made lunch. What ever. No child need be hungry... no tracking .... no cost to any students,....

The kids use it and the is NO PROBLEMS. they like it and the waist is nill.

One size fit all solution.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

painterswife said:


> You name call and say horrible things about people on the left. That offends me. I am not talking about what the rules here will allow or not allow. You are doing exactly what offends you but being careful to not name a specific person.
> 
> Distinction without a difference.


If the "people on the left" have done horrible things, I call 'em like I sees 'em. They are political. 

I'll do a disclaimer right here & now: IF an HT'er is corrupt-ya know, like breaks the law or skirts it, takes bribes for speeches while their shell fund collects the money; or if their actions/non-actions cause the deaths of military & ambassadors, if they erase all available data on required historical documents, if they have a hi profile job that they do not do w/any effectiveness...anything similar to this AND are larger than healthy, then I'll call them LyingCorruptIneptLargecottagecheesrears.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Old Vet said:


> A well balance meal at 2000 calories per day- A 1900 calorie diet is some what less.


There is no magic in either of those numbers healthy athletes have been known to consume 5000 calories a day.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> There is no magic in either of those numbers healthy athletes have been known to consume 5000 calories a day.


An average adult needs to consume around 2000 a child will need to consume less some where in the 1800 to 1900 to not feel hungry and grow. An athletes can some time need more even more than 5000 calories bit not every day or they will become to fat to do any of the sport they are in and become moribliy obese.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Do you have some proof of that ?
My statement was from my personal experiance and in five years I became less fat. It wasn't till I quit athletics that I gained weight.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> Do you have some proof of that ?
> My statement was from my personal experiance and in five years I became less fat. It wasn't till I quit athletics that I gained weight.


And you ate 5000 calories every day? You could use up that much as long as you exercised but the day you dint you will gain weight. It is common sense you don't exercise and eat that much you will get fatter.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Old Vet said:


> And you ate 5000 calories every day? You could use up that much as long as you exercised but the day you dint you will gain weight. It is common sense you don't exercise and eat that much you will get fatter.


 Sure you will gain if not doing some nice work outs.
How about THIS diet everyday that is Over 4,000 calories. LOL
MEAL 1
10 oz cod
2 whole eggs
2 cups oatmeal 
MEAL 2
8 oz cod
12 oz sweet potato
1 cup veggies
MEAL 3
8 oz chicken
2 cups white rice
1 cup veggies
MEAL 4
8 oz cod
2 cups rice
1 cup veggies
1 tbsp fish oil&#8212;122
MEAL 5
8 oz steak
12 oz baked potato
spinach salad
MEAL 6
10 oz cod
2 cups rice
Salad
MEAL 7
30 grams casein protein
10 egg-white omelet
1 cup veggies (onions, peppers, mushrooms)
1 tbsp omega-3 fish oil
NOTES:
"I do cardio 4&#8211;5 a.m., then take 4&#8211;6 scoops of Optimum's Amino Energy."
"After cardio I eat breakfast [Meal no. 1]."
"After breakfast I hit the iron for 90 minutes."
"Post-workout I have 60 grams Optimum Nutrition's Platinum Hydrowhey with 15 grams of glutamine."
"Thirty minutes later I consume 32 oz of Gatorade."

Do you smell what The Rock is cooking? Hint: a whole lotta cod (and calories).


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

mmoetc said:


> Let me know when you are sure. I do know from the posted piece that the only solution proposed was that the school should give her more food because she was an athlete. There are some here who rise up and cry foul at any mention that high school athletes be treated differently and decry the money spent on them. Now they deserve more food because they run faster or jump higher? How elitist.


Ok, was not sure about bringing their own food, now I'm sure, so just letting you know. 
And I thought I HAD read about kids food being tossed in the trash in front of them. 

So here's a bunch of links. Most DO fault MO's strict policies for all the uproar. And children have been embarrassed and lunch taken away b/c it was not deemed 'healthy enuf'. 
For shame. 
Prolly caused a bit of "food insecurity" for many. 

http://www.cnn.com/2013/06/27/health/schools-snack-foods/ "New rules going into effect 2014..."

http://articles.chicagotribune.com/...120110410_1_lunch-food-provider-public-school
Chicago schools don't allow lunches from home...2011...

https://www.artinstitutes.edu/blog/unhealthy-school-lunches-not-making-the-grade
Seems like better solutions here...

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news...hool-lunch-due-michelle-obamas-stan/?page=all KY kids to MO: "Your lunches taste like vomit"

http://townhall.com/tipsheet/helenw...nch_taken_away_because_it_isnt_healthy_enough CHild gets lunch taken awaay: turkey sandwich, chips, banana & is made to buy the school's chicken 'nuggets' instead...


http://toprightnews.com/photo-of-gross-michelle-obama-approved-school-lunch-goes-viral/ Whoa! just plain yucky!

http://wnep.com/2015/04/28/mom-says...r-finish-lunch-because-it-was-not-nutritious/ School wouldn't let girl finish her lunch b/c it wasn't deemed 'nutritious'. 

http://www.bizpacreview.com/2014/01...thrown-in-trash-over-unpaid-lunch-bills-97543 40 kids got their lunches taken away & trashed b/c they had no more $$ in their 'lunch accounts'. (created some "Food insecurity" there, I'll admit!

http://education.findlaw.com/student-rights/school-lunch-laws.html More like the one about that seems sensible...


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

arabian knight said:


> Sure you will gain if not doing some nice work outs.
> How about THIS diet everyday that is Over 4,000 calories. LOL
> MEAL 1
> 10 oz cod
> ...


What ever works for you. But if every body eat that much how fat would they be. I said that it was for a average adult not athletes. Some can get by on 800 calories other ones need 2000 some need 5000 calories depending on the exercise they do. But that is not what I was talking about. I said Average adults.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Sit outside and watch the kids coming out of school and tell me if they as a group look as fit as kids 50 years ago. A lot of the kids couldn't run two blocks. 

Kids today get excess calories from so many sources. Teachers, friends, parents, grandparents and then their own buying power. Excuses are, it's your B. Day, it's my B. Day, it a celebration, it's a pot luck, and the list goes on and on. In the meantime those grams of sugar and fat are working away at joints, arteries, insulin resistance and self esteem and who knows what other physical or mental conditions. Then the kid hits 40 or 50 yrs. old and the knees are going, the bp is sky high and all the people that encouraged that kid to go down that path are gone themselves. 

A lot of times the folks saying go ahead and live your life the way you want are really looking to build a group that eats and faces the subsequent health problems that they do. I think the old saying misery loves company applies...


----------

